# Title meanings



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been looking over Athena's pedigree and have found these titles in her pedigree, can someone give me an explanation? IP3,UCI INT CH,LBZ,PSH1,FH,PFH & DDR SGR 77-78. Thanks for any help.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Who are Athena's Sire and dam?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

IP3 is international rules comparable to a SCH3

UCI INT CH= Union Cynologie International International Champion (I think)

LBZ Breed surveyed for lifetime

PSH1 I think is a DDR Police dog title 

FH- advanced tracking title

PFH - (best guess would be police tracking but not sure)

DDR SGR 77-78 DDR (East German Sieger 1977-1978


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Athena's Sir is Eicko Von Schutzengel and Dam is Hetja Vom Grafental.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks,I finally sat down today and looked over her 7 generations and I found a lot of this in her geneology.She has a few that have the DDR SGR in different years. Wow she's more than I thought.
Thanks again.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I messed up sir should be Vom Schutzengel.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice pedigree. Thanks


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Very nice but now I'm confused. Some of her dogs have SchH3 and IPO3, how does that work? Did they have to compete in 2 different countries to get both?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't have a clue.Can someone explain that to us? Please.. I didn't look to find where all these are from.Now my time will be consumed looking deeper into her family.Does it ever end??


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Before I decided on Otto's litter, I looked it all up. 9 months ago I could have told you what most of the titles above meant. Then cute little buff beast came home, it all went out the window. Not unlike reading a million baby books then you completely forget what to do for hiccups the day the baby comes home from the hospital!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaVery nice but now I'm confused. Some of her dogs have SchH3 and IPO3, how does that work? Did they have to compete in 2 different countries to get both?


Not necessarily. IPO is international rules SchH, and can be done in most countries. In the US you can trial for IPO as well as SchH at most SchH trials. Rules are 99.9% identical. But if you do multiple SchH3s dog's title is still just SchH3. Do both and you get to add an extra set of letters, SchH3 IPO3.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildDo both and you get to add an extra set of letters, SchH3 IPO3.


That makes sense, thanks!


----------

